# Under The Dome - Main



## Chaos (Jul 26, 2010)

*Under The Dome*
Main Thread​
Marvin Shuster drove. He didn't drive like most people do, speeding like a maniac when nothing Blue and White was in sight. No, Marvin drove like a normal law-abiding citizen should. He sped past the cop car at 80 mph. The officers in the car, two quite young fellows who were just new to Miller's Chest's PD immediately turned to give chase, eager to get their first chase and possibly, their first arrest. If they hadn't been as intent on doing their jobs their lives might have last longer then forty seconds after that.

The sound of the police car siren split the air and entered Marvin's head like an unexpected cold hand on a warm summer day. Of course, it was a warm summer day, but Marvin was driving alone, so the sensation spooked him profoundly. He quickly looked back, seeing the police car speeding behind him. Marvin cursed and kicked the gas, upping his speed even more. He might lose his license, but there were some more important things on his mind today. He cursed again. Why always cops on the worst moments?

--------​
"Tabitha!" Stephen King ran trough the orchard, following the running footsteps of someone, something before him. He and his wife had come up to the abandoned orchard on Black Ridge for some private time. He had recently finished his latest novel, an epic called "Under the Dome" and had subsequently chosen to spend his holiday in the real world equivalent of the novel's location, Miller's Chest. But something was terribly wrong here.

The running steps stopped about fifty meters before him. Stephen heard a low growl coming from the place. What was happening? What in the fucking Nine Hells was happening? His wife had left to -not quite romantic, but still necessary- take a pee (there were no toilets available on Black Ridge) and hadn't come back. Then he had heard a scream. He had immediately recognized the scream as that of his wife, his beloved Tabitha Spruce. He had gone running immediately. Something was off. 

It wasn't until he entered a small clearing fifty meters farther when he started to assess the gravity of the situation. A bloody arm, and with that I mean _only_ a bloody arm lay on the ground, having been ripped of at the shoulder. Stephen fell to his knees. The arm was unmistakable Tabitha's. A low growl sounded behind him, but he didn't hear.

--------​
Marvin hit the air before him at full speed. The front of the car crushed together as an accordion. The airbags popped out. Marvin flew right trough them, or at least, the part of his body that wasn't stuck behind the car's steering wheel. His face entered the windshield, an expression of complete surprise on his face. Which is quite normal considering that he had just drove full speed into nothing and crashed. When his head exited the windshield, his expression wasn't visible anymore, especially when he hit the more than tangible piece of air before him. Marvin's head exploded into a bloody mess.

The two officers were happily quacking into the walkie-talkie that connected them to the PD when the car in front of them crumpled and exploded. The officer behind the wheel, James Rommie by name, had the amazing thought to smash the brakes. The other officer had just voiced a silent 'Wha-' when they both found out James' efforts were futile. The car crashed into Marvin Shuster's destroyed chevie at 50 mph, and although the crash wasn't as spectacular, the lethal outcome was exactly the same. James, who had been totally intent on the brakes smashed his head into the steering wheel and died immediately. The other officer, who hadn't worn his seatbelt underwent the same fate as Marvin Shuster, minus the last hit to the invisible wall. He might have survived if there wasn't a shard of glass the size of Stephen King's new novel driven halfway trough his head.

--------​
Stephen collapsed at the sight of his dear wife's arm. He tentatively touched the remainder of Tabitha and then clutched it to him like a small child clutches a doll in a place full of unknown people. "Why?" He cried out to the sky and to whatever was listening, hugging the dismembered arm tightly, slowly rocking the arm like a precious baby. A new growl sounded, louder than the last. Stephen slowly turned, the arm still close to his chest. The blood from the limb soaked his shirt, but he didn't care.

Stephen's eyes went wide at the sight before him. He wildly started clawing his way backwards, using his legs and the one arm he didn't use for holding onto the remnants of his wife. "What the-" The thing he'd seen came closer to him. It's eyes were filled with pure hatred, it's jaw foaming and blooded. "Why didn't I know of this? I'm the fucking writer! What in the love of Chaos?" The last sight Stephen King ever saw was a huge claw.

Welcome to the Dome.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 26, 2010)

Zalen stepped out of his house, Polymer on his leash. It was early morning, just another average day, and he had to walk the dog.

Nowadays it seemed as if Poly and Catalyst were his only friends. Nowadays? He laughed. Forever more like. It had always been this way, exept only a few years ago was did he get the two.

"Arf arf!"

"Yes, it is a beautiful day, hmm? Something seems to be in the air though. A...stillness. Like the entire town is holding its breath".

"Aroo? Bark!"

"So you noticed it too? Well, I'm sure it'll pass".

"Hrmm..."


----------



## Candy (Jul 26, 2010)

James Smith jumped out of bed in the early morning in response to his walkie talkie buzzing at him. He quickly picked it up, but the chatter before had, to his surprise, quickly changed to a crashing sound and a loud explosion. Even though this was a very serious measure, James continued to walk sluggishly out of bed, getting on clothes very slowly. 

He put on his bullet proof vest and armed himself with a pistol as well, the pistol went into his holster that he kept around his belt like a cowboy. He then started to walk out of his small house, but before he did, he quickly swiped his badge and put it in his left pocket.  

After he pushed open the creaky door, the shine of the morning bounced off his curly blond hair. In fact, it was sop bright that he decided to throw on some sunglasses; they came out of his back pocket and they were _big_. 

James then stepped into his police car and started up the old engine. The engine hummed its usual hum as it came out of the drive way; james then turned on the radio to his favorite hip-hop station and drove in the direction of town.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 26, 2010)

One of Edwards good sides was that he was hard working, whenever he had a chance to make some extra money in the shop, he would most often take it. As a consequence of fixing the muffler on Mr. Owens old Dodge, _after_ his work hours, he didn't get to sleep that much last night, as it turned out that his own car needed some work as well. Although he was a "pretty boy" within Miller's Chest Edward considered himself nothing special. Walking an isle in the store he took some beans and eggs he planed on using to make breakfast, whenever that came around, but possibly around 3pm. Sleeping in the shop for three hours after he finally finished everything was not as fun as it used to be.

"And give me this..."

Putting a pack of gum in there as well, he half heartedly gave the clerk a 5$ bill and would soon exit the shop. And although he was sleepy the young man noticed that the attractive and flirty red haired woman was not working. Shame actually as her comments usually cheered his days up. Luckily today was his day off, so Jimmy, the second in command at the shop, would take care of everything, and Edward would just pop in to check on everything after his beauty sleep.

"What the..."

Driving out on the road and hitting the gas pedal he shifted the now 10 year old VW Passat into second and not much later into third gear. It was a diesel so it didn't need high rev to get going. But his comment wasn't coming because of the car, but because two police cars went flying past him. Their sirens weren't on, but they still had some speed, not that he cared much for police business anyway. Soon enough, the still quite young, Mr Jackson parked the car in front on the Jackson residence, entering and after a quick shower to rid himself of the "work" feel he went to sleep, thinking that this day he would get to enjoy, riding his motorcycle, maybe go drinking in the night...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2010)

Jessica woke out of bed rather early that morning. She yawned and looked around as it was still rather dark out. She got out of bed and immediately went to the bathroom to go brush her teeth and to do all her morning necessity's. After getting her nurses outfit on she noticed it was already sunny out. She laughed and said "It really took me that long to get ready, wow I am slow this morning." 

Jessica stepped outside and took a breath of fresh air as she said "It doesn't taste as well as the air usually does...". She decided to walk to work this day. She sighed saying "Another day at work, although it has gotten fairly boring, I wish something new would happen because it just seems like the usual routine everyday." She looked out into the sky and smiled.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 26, 2010)

Their morning walk was normal as usual, exept for one thing ((I'll delete this if you want, Chaos)). At one point, a police car and an ambulance flew by him, sirens blaring. "Probably some kids got too rowdy" Zalin shrugged. "But this early in the morning? It seems odd".

After he arrived home, he continued the usual routine. Food for the three of them, shower, so on and so forth. Then, he headed out the door and across the street to his convenience store, the Quick-E Mart. He hit the lights, flipped the sign and opened the door, ready for the day.


----------



## Candy (Jul 26, 2010)

James sped down the street with his siren to get to town faster, but what he didnt realize was that there really was something going down. An ambulance rushed past him and into town, he quickly followed to see what the disturbance was. He normally wouldn't do this, but seeing as he had nothing to do, he was quite interested.

He approached the scene, there were 2 cars, one police and one regular one. But that wasnt all, there was blood spurted all over the windows from the crash. James tipped up his sunglasses and said one word, "Wow..."


----------



## Chaos (Jul 26, 2010)

*Luiz Woodring*

Luiz Woodring was having a nice morning. His job description dictated that he had to be up by the PD by ten every day, but hey, it wasn't like anyone was checking on him. And thus Luiz was still at home by ten o'clock, carefully spooning his breakfast into his mouth so none of the milk would stain his -as always- spotless blouse. 

Luiz slowly stood up, yawned for the hell of it, and walked from table. He wasn't sure he'd go to PD just yet. Nothing was happening in this fucking town ever and one of the new guys -what was his name? James or something?- was already annoying the hell out of him. The guy was far too eager to do his job, for certain. The way that little ass cried about the law and rules was a torture to him. He decided he would indeed not go to the PD just yet. A small morning walk would do him far more good than the zealous whining of James.

The crash of the two cars smashing together, the crash that would rid Luiz from James' zealous whining forever, although he didn't know it at this point, sounded loudly. Luiz froze. If something happened in this sleepy town, of course it was his luck that it happened when he wasn't _fucking_ around. He quickly grabbed his coat, yelled to his wife that he was going to work and sprinted out the door. The sheriff car, his pride, which he had personally outfitted with a gold star to show the whole village who was driving there stood gleaming on the parkway. 

Luiz inserted the key in it's hole and pulled open the car door. His new plaything, some hyped up phone he couldn't even half comprehend but was oh so wanted lay on the driver's seat. Luiz grabbed the Blackberry and roughly inserted it in his hands-free set. He turned the ignition key and hit the gas. The explosion had come from the 117, so Luiz went that way. The siren always annoyed him, but this was business, and thus the blue and red lights happily painted the sleepy town while the horn blared everyone not yet awake out of their beds.

A sharp and not quite legal turn -but who cared, he was the fucking police- brought Luiz on the 117, and he sped forward. He could see the smoke rising from some distance. Traffic accident, Luiz quickly asserted. Probably some youths in drunken stupor had 'lent' someone's car for a joy-ride. He released the gas a bit. Not as serious as he had thought. He also saw that officer Smith (a quite experienced officer who'd worked for the PD a long time) was already at the place, his police car standing at the side. He now also saw the wreck. Something seemed off, but he couldn't say what.

Luiz pulled in next to Smith's car and got out. He wanted to ask Smith if he knew what had happened, but his eyes were drawn from Smith's face -he was also gawking- to the spectacle standing on the middle of the 117. Two cars, one a cop car, totally demolished. Blood was everywhere. It had painted the road in a surrealistic pattern and... some of it was hanging in the fucking air? Luiz' eyes were drawn from the blood to something else. The cop car had driven into the _back_ of the other car. This was no normal accident. Had the other car been standing still? 

The question was quickly answered in a way that Luiz didn't like at all. The other car had crashed too, seemingly on... nothing. The same nothing were those fucking splatters of blood were hanging on and dripping off. The front car had clearly ran into the thing with a great speed. Luiz approached the wrecks and walked past them. What was happening? What the hell was this? He walked past the cop car and moved on to the front car. A bloody upper body of what had once been the driver lay trough the windshield. The head was gone, unless that small mush at the end of the neck should be a head. "What the hell..."

Luiz took his walkie-talkie from his belt. He spoke in it, a message received by all cops of the department. "Emergency 117. Block off the area." The tone of his voice, so different from his normal cockiness was plainly amazed and also, although he'd never admit it, scared to death. He felt a small buzz, like static electricity. The next moment he smashed fully into the something with the side of his head. Luiz fell to the ground and looked surprised to the place he had been standing. Nothing. He tentatively extended an arm. Halfway, it brushed something solid. Invisible, but solid for damn sure. "What the..."

Luiz quickly got to his feet and disbelievingly rapped his knuckles to the invisible barrier. Then something snapped. This was a time for decisive action, not standing around and being amazed at something that plainly _was_, whatever the hell it was. He walked back to Smith, who was still staring at the wreck. "James, I want you to go feel that barrier, or whatever it is, and follow it. Within an hour, I want to know how long it is and where it goes. There's no room for discussion at this point. I'm taking care of this wreck"

Smith left and Luiz was left on his own for a short while. Others would quickly arrive. He looked at the cop car's serial. The new guys. Luiz brought his hand to his face. Could this fucking day get any fucking worse?


----------



## Watchman (Jul 26, 2010)

Benjamin, or as he preferred to be referred to, "Mr. Jackson," let his fingers play across his keyboard as he looked outside. His study's window gave him a clear view of the town and just as now, it never failed to put him in the right frame of mind for his calling.

Because if not honest, upstanding men like him, who would deliver the truth to the people of this great nation? The truth few people even dared acknowledge. Bleeding-heart Liberals might whine about the environment or terrorists getting their just desserts, but the real cancer at the heart of America was far more insidious.

'Today marks another day where the WHITE house is violated, occupied by an invading force casting its shadow over the proud citizens of America. Today marks another day under the reign of our socialist, Islamic, ni**er-president, Barack HUSSEIN Obama. Another...'

He continued on in this vein for several hours. His family-published magazine relied primarily on his articles, and despite not being hugely successful (of course not, not in a world by the media is dominated by Pinko Liberals and Jews), was enough so to make it a 'job' instead of just a 'hobby'.

'And so, dear readers, what lies ahead? What lies in store tomorrow? With every passing day, the black shroud recedes, and the light of good, honourable men shines ever-brighter. Endure, and do not submit - the future is ever-brighter for TRUE patriots.'

He settled back in his chair and regarded his work. Yes, this would do for now. He'd knocked out the day's quote in a mere few hours. Today seemed to be a good day already.


----------



## Candy (Jul 26, 2010)

James nodded at Luiz's order, although he didnt really feel like doing it. This invisible barrier seemed strange, supernatural, and james didnt like it one bit. _Ill bet Luiz wont notice If I check for the barrier every 50 feet..._ thought JAmes as he started to run through the area.

He touched the barrier every 50 feet just as he had previously thought, and it seemed that it was going around in a circle. Smith was starting to get seriously tired out in the sun, and to make matters worse, he was wearing a bullet proof vest. "Damn its hot!" yelled james as he continued to run. Just after he said that, he ran strait into the barrier. He was knocked back and fell on the ground, to his surprise.

Smith was a bit pissed, and he wanted to test something. He took out his gun and fired it at where the barrier should be, but not right in front of him, to the left of him. *BANG! *

The bullet flew out of the pistol and at the barrier, but as quickly as it came out, it hit the barrier and bounced off into a tree. James clenched his teeth a bit and continued to touch the barrier around, _theres no use trying to break something like that_ thought james to himself.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2010)

As Jessica walked she eventually spied with the corner of her eye some red substance floating in the air. She didn't pay much attention to it at first but as she got closer she saw the two crashed cars, she saw blood every where as the place was crossed off. She wanted to go check if the people in the car crash would need any assistance, but as she could tell by all the blood on the ground that they must have been long dead by now. She cringed at the thought and closed her eyes. 

She didn't quite know what to make of this, she stood there and didn't continue to move for quite a while. She wondered why there was blood floating in the air, it didn't make any sense to her. She eventually turned away and said to herself "Whats going on here? Why did that happen? It doesn't matter if I keep questioning, it won't fix anything, for now I need to see if I can help." Although for when she looked back at the cars she re-saw all the blood and re-confirmed that she couldn't do anything to help any of them.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 26, 2010)

Maine, Miller's Chest, Main street, Jackson residence and inside the 21 year old Edward was enjoying a couple hours of sleep, from yet another all night of work. It was one of those dreams again, he was riding his motorcycle, probably speeding too, but he didn't care, all he knew was that he felt free and at peace, but the next thing he knew, a cop pulled him over and he actually _stopped_... Standing on the side of the road Edward tried to get out of it, but the guy would have none of his excuses, not even that his (non-existent) girl friend was having a baby. And just as the guy went on to write him a ticket, it happened Edward woke up, a sense of relied and happiness as he smiled.

"Didn't get me fool, hehe..."

Looking at the clock it was already past noon, so he slowly made his way out of the bed, after all as it was his day of he wouldn't just sleep all day long. These few hours would have to do. Taking another quick shower the young man got dressed and got into the kitchen like a flash, as he looked at the fridge and wondered what he should make, until he noticed a note on the fridge.



> We're at your aunt Gracie's. Call if you need anything. Love mom



It was a good thing that his mom developed the habit of leaving notes on the fridge, otherwise Edward would have no idea or memory of hearing that his parents were about to do anything. It sucked for him, as his moms cooking was truly the best. But a couple of eggs, a lot of ketchup, and some apple pie later Edward didn't mind the old guys out of the house that much. He looked at his cell phone as he went into the garage. Only one new message, and it was from the shop, Jimmy saying that everything is ok, and the status on the work. With a smile on his face, the young man didn't even bother replying, as he would be there in some 15 minutes. 

"Now where did I put it..."

Looking around the garage he knew that some gasoline needed to be put into the bike, and soon the car as well. So he put on his black and red leather jacket, the bike gloves and Arai helmet as he put the key in the ignition. Turning it he pressed the gray START button and the 600cc machine sparked to life. Soon enough he found himself closing the garage door and, mostly because of the cold tires, went of into the direction of the shop, but not before visiting the gas station. Where he was bound to find out about the accident on the 117...


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2010)

*Kiya…*

“Now Mr. Smith, I hear you are being ornery to the other nurses…”  The young blonde nurse said as she walked into the room beaming a wonderful smile at the patient.

“Ah Kiya.”  The kindly old gentleman returned her smile though looked a bit sheepish.  “I hate that stuff.  It takes like sh-” he caught himself before swearing in front of the young woman.  “Poo.  It tastes like poo and I don’t understand why I have to drink it.”  He crossed his arms and pouted like a spoiled child.

A soft chuckle came from the woman as she proceeded forward and clasped the cup of opaque liquid.  “You need that CAT scan Mr. Smith.  And, you have to drink this nasty stuff so they can get a good reading and we can hopefully send you home.”

“Really?  Home?”  Mr. Smith asked incredulous.  

“Mmhmm…”  Kiya nodded handing him the cup that he took absently.  “If everything checks out I will call your wife and have her come get you.”

“Thank you!”  He said half excited before gulping down the liquid.  

“Okay.  Now you remember you have to drink that stuff every half an hour for the next couple hours.”  She patted him on the hand as she turned.  “And, I better not hear about you hassling the other nurses!”  They both laughed as she exited the room.

The door slid slowly shut behind her and she walked toward the center island of the rooms.  “Lord Kiya!  I don’t know how you do it.”  an older woman said as she approached.  “I’ve been at this job longer than you’ve been alive and still haven’t been able to master that.”  she laughed heartily as Kiya blushed slightly.

“Just the way I am I guess…”  She said tucking a stray lock of hair behind her ear, something she does when she is slightly flustered by the comment.

“Thank god you are!  Or we would stuck with that Mr. Smith forever!”  They all laughed as they began to go about their rounds.


*Tora/Heidi…*

“Come on!  Hurry up!”  The asian girl called into the doorway.

“Tora!”  A woman’s voice said from the kitchen.  “Why don’t you come get something to eat instead of yelling the house down.”  She laughed sticking her head through the doorway.

“I would love to Momtwo!”  Tora grinned and stepped into the house.

“But she can’t!”  Heidi said bounding down the stairs.  “We’re going to be late if we don’t leave now.”

“I swear.  You two need to start leaving earlier.”  She rolled her eyes and held out to bags.  “Your favorites.”  She smiled handing each of them a bag.  Heidi’s mother always packed a bag for Tora because she knew her older brother didn’t always think of the necessities.

“Thanks!”  The girls said in unison as they grabbed the sacks and headed for the door.

“Good luck on your tests!”  She said following them to the door.  “And, be safe!”

No answer returned to her other than a backward wave as they put on their helmets and sped off on their mopeds.  She only shook her head with a chuckle and shut the door.

The girls grinned at each other and raced toward the school, swerving up and down the streets and around cars until they reached the high school.  Parking where they usually did they headed into the school unknowing of the events unfolding around them.


*Heather…*

A soft groan escaped the red haired woman as the alarm clock began to beep it’s shrill wake up call, only to be answered by her hand slamming down on top of it.  For the moment it quieted and she buried her face into her pillow, avoiding the bright light that came into the room.  Then it began.  The shrill high pitched bark of a little dog that needed to go use the bathroom.  “Shut up!  I’m up!  I’m up!”  Heather said throwing her pillow at the dog though it only dodged away playfully and continued her barking.

“Fine…”  Heather growled and stretched before heading into the shower as she heard the click of the coffee pot.  After about a half and hour she came out looking much more awake and happier.  “Alright…”  she said laughing and bending to pat the little ball of fluff on the head.  “Let me get my coffee.”

Heading to the kitchen, Heather grabbed one of the lidded coffee cups and made her coffee, heavy with cream and sugar before snapping the leash on the little dogs collar.  “Okay Pooffy!  Lead the way!”  an answering bark and the leash stretched out and tried to drag her through the door.  “Hold on!”  she laughed locking the door behind them as they began their walk.


*Zeke/Mikael…*

The blonde man yawned and stretched as he and his friend plodded through the grass.  “So remind me why we got up so early?  And, why we have been walking so much?” he said watching the two large dogs romping away into the high grass.

“A little exercise won’t kill you.”  The asian man laughed at his companion and shook his head.  “I need to check on the seismographs.”

“That’s right.  Because they get so many earthquakes around here.”  Zeke laughed putting his hands behind his head and looked toward the sun.

“We are just making sure in case anything happens, Zeke.”  he smiled at him and pointed in the direction it was.  “Besides, I need a reason to stick around until Tora finishes school.”

“Yeah I guess your right.  But, why did you have to drag me along Mikael?”  He shifted his eyes at the other man.

“I already told you.  You need more exercise.”  Mikael smirked and knelt in front of the machine.

“My sister put you up to that didn’t she?”  Zeke narrowed his eyes.

“So what if she did?”  Mikael answered frowning slightly then shook his head.  Figuring the slight shift must have been a coincidence.  

“Why would you listen-”  It was then a huge crash was heard and then another in the distance.  The sound of tearing and crumpling metal made it all too clear what happened.  “Shit.  We should check it out in case someone needs help.”  Zeke whistled at the pair of dogs to call them over.

“Yeah.  Let’s go…”  Mikael was up and they both ran in the direction they heard the crash.  It was about a mile or so away but they could run it though a few would arrive long before them.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 27, 2010)

Enjoying the ride Edward twisted the throttle of the 600cc Kawasaki slightly and the bike responded by accelerating like it always did, making the young man smile on the inside. His first stop was the gas station on the 119. Yep those guys saw him quite often, as the bike wasn't exactly made for slow driving. Passing a couple of mopeds on his way there, Edward payed little attention to them after he passed, shifting into 4th gear as he made the right and went onto the 119. As there were no cops in sight he went ahead and oppened the bad boy up some more. He wasn't going full throttle but enough to get a ticket. 

In these moments he only focused on the road ahead, and anything that might be of importance to his safety. Animals could run in front of him, pedestrians coming out of the woods, or whatever. Minutes later he was at the gas station, taking off his helmet after he came to a stop and shut of the engine. It was a nice ride, although it was still not that warm for him to get rid of the leathers. Putting the helmet on the right rear view mirror he left the bike, and went in to pay.

"Hey did you hear?"

The clerk at the counter spoke to Edward. Holding his money the young man looked at him surprised.

"What?"

"There was a big crash at the 117, you be careful if you go that way."

"Ow? Is it bad?"

"Don't know to be hones', all I heard was that two cars smashed into each other. It's probably pretty bad, as I saw a few police cars go that way, and they had their sirens on."

"Ok, thanks for the info. I'll cya around."

"Take care buddy."

It was a brief talk, lasting not even 15 seconds, pretty much while Edward paid for the gas and put his wallet back into his inner jacket pocket. It did suck that it happened, weird that two cars managed to crash into each other on that wide road. One of them was probably drunk... Putting the key into the ignition once more, Edward sat on his motorcycle and turned it on, putting his gloves and helmet on once more. Looking to his right, he put the the motorcycle into first gear and made the right, back onto the 119 and was gonna check out that crash. It wasn't like he had nothing better to do, just that he was going to use that road and get out of town for a bit. Accelerating quite fast he made his way there, unaware of the phenomenon he was about to see. He still had to check up on the things at the shop, but that was on the other side of the town, so he'd do that once he got back.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 28, 2010)

*Sean Fouts*

When the telephone rang, Sean Fouts, the first selectman of Miller's Chest, was in prayer. This was not new or something, actually, the chance that Sean would be in prayer when you called was quite big. Sean Fouts was _always_ in prayer. He had just prayed for the six homeless people in town, his church's followers, good weather for the farmers and -why not?- a more tasty breakfast the next day. But then, Sean's divine complementations about cornflakes were rudely interrupted by the phone on his desk ringing loudly. 

He got up from his knees, vaguely tried to knock non-existent dust of his pants and offered a quick silent prayer to the lord asking for forgiveness in breaking off his prayers. He sat down in his chair and for a moment just looked at his phone. He really didn't feel like answering it. The problems of the world were already pressing heavily on Devout Sean Fouts. The thinking was only a second, though. The town needed him. _His_ town needed him. He reached for the red horn and put it to his ear. "Good morning, Sean here"

---------​
Luiz Woodring had finally gotten Fouts on the line. A struggle of almost a minute with his not-so-convenient Blackberry had taken the place of utter shock when Luiz had discovered who had been driving the first car to run into that invisible barrier. But now, finally, somehow, he had the first selectman on the line. Luiz held absolutely no love for the man, he saw Fouts as some worthless 'do-gooder' far too much into the Bible for any person's health. Just wait until he hears of that invisible barrier. Punishment of God? Check. Sinners repent? Check. Making shit even harder by without any doubts making half the fucking population fast? God-fucking Check.

"It's Luiz. We got a problem on the 117. I'm thinking you'd better come here to check" Luiz cut off the conversation. If he'd still be on the line, Sean would have launched into preaching by now, probably about cut-off prayers and the like. He fucking always did. Furthermore, he wanted Sean to immediately see the fucking gravity of the situation. And most importantly, he just hated to have any extended conversation with exaggerated Christians. Luiz yelled to one of the cops blocking off the road to let Sean Fouts trough when he came. Luiz decided he would sit on the trunk of his car and flash a fucking smug smile every time that asshole Fouts looked his way in amazement. Maybe something could be made of this day.

---------​
Sean was ushered trough the police blockade by two cops whose faces were totally devoid of any color. They looked like zombies or... god help us, vampires. Sean composed himself. This wasn't the time to go superstitious. The Lord would guide him trough this, whatever it was. And he was quite sure that Luiz hadn't called him to witness the rise of zombies or vampires. The cops were just scared. He saw Luiz sitting on the trunk of his car. When he saw him looking, he flashed a smug smile and then tilted his head towards the road. 

Sean slowly looked away from the upstart police chief and to the road. Two cars down. Had Luiz called him for a car crash? But then it struck him. The front car... had it struck into... the air? He moved closer. "Holy mother of Christ..." He turned back on Luiz. "What happened here?" Luiz flashed that smug smile again. "Marvin Shuster smashed into an invisible barrier, that's what happened. And you're going to have to explain this to the town." He stepped into his car. "This mess will be cleaned up soon. I've got something working on the invisible thing. You probably don't believe me, so try for yourself." The arrogant faithless drove away. Sean was left wondering.


----------



## Candy (Jul 28, 2010)

James Smith was eventually able to get all the way around the invisible wall, although he was sweating all over the place and fatigued ,he made it. He walked out of the forest to see a whole big blockade of policemen guarding the wreck, and the existence of the wall. _Most of those guys probably dont even know what they're guarding_, thought james as he flashed his badge to the reluctant guards. They probably didnt even know James was a cop, but after all, he was wearing regular clothes instead police gear.

Smith approached Luiz, who was standing next to the minister, who was inspecting the wall. "Hey, the barrier stretches all the way around the town, theres no kinks in it either, I even tried shooting it with my gun." said JAmes in an exasperated voice.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2010)

*Kiya…*

The nurses went about their business taking care of the sick then the lights flickered and went out.  Kiya looked toward the ceiling, a simple act that most seemed to do as if they could will the electricity back into the empty bulbs.  Then there was a click and a hum as the lights came back though dimmer than before.  “The generators…”  Kiya mumbled to herself and scowled.

“What’s going on?”  A small, trim, African american nurse said approaching where Kiya was standing.

“I’m not sure.  Strange to have a power outage this time of year.”  she said scowling and setting the patient’s file down on the counter.  

“I hope it comes back on tonight.  I got a damn date.”  She huffed in a pout.

“Oh I’m sure it will be back on before Charlie picks you up Keira.”

“It better be….”  she looked around conspiratorially for a moment before whispering to Kiya.  “I think he is going to propose…”

“Really?”  Kiya broke out in a grin.  “You better call and tell me!”  

“I will in the morning.  I plan on  being very busy tonight.”  Keira winked and they both started laughing.


*
Zeke/Mikael…*

As the pair approached the wreckage they slowed down.  The dogs did also though they began to whine with their tails tucked the closer the got.  “Damn…”  Zeke mumbled running a hand through his hair.  “That looks…”  he shook his head and looked away.

“How could it look like it just rammed into something?”  Mikael asked moving to the side and acting as if he was going to walk in front of the wreck.  For a split second he felt an electrical hum but before he could react to it he just slammed into the barrier with enough force to make him stagger back several feet before falling down.  “What the fuck?!” he exclaimed checking his now very tender nose.

“Now isn’t the time to be clowning around!”  Zeke glared at his friend for pulling such a sick joke.  Then he noticed the small drips of blood coming from Mikael’s nose and frowned.  “You actually…hit…something…”  he then looked to where the Mikael hit and back at the cars and saw the blood hanging in the air.

“No.  I just find it funny as hell to hit myself in the nose.”

“Sorry…but…”  Zeke put a hand down to Mikael to help him up.  Once standing they approached at a much slower pace with their hands outstretched.  

“Damn…”  The both mumbled as their hands met the solid air.  

“What the hell is this?”  Mikael called to the officers that were milling around though neither man took their eyes off their own hands.

The dogs continued to cower several feet back.  



*Heather…*

To Heather the weather was beautiful.  The sun always seemed to brighten her spirits.  She likened herself to a fragile flower, hiding deep in the snow covered winters and blooming in the heat induced summers.  “One day Pooffy.  We will have it all!”  Heather talked to her dog, the sun bringing back to her the dreams she had, something else that always went dormant in the winter.

“We almost have enough money now Pooffy!  We will then pack up a suitcase or two and head to California.  Sun, sand, surf, and movies!”  She laughed thinking about how it was going to be so awesome staring opposite of Brad Pitt, Leonardo Di Caprio, or any of the handsome leading men in Hollywood.  “Nothing can hold us back!”  she exclaimed as she headed into the bank to deposit her paycheck just as the lights went out.

*
Heidi/Tora…*

“There he is!”  Heidi mumbled to bumping into Tora and Cody with out realizing it.  

“So go talk to him!”  Tora said a little louder than she should have.  The girl turned and gave a shy smile as she walked next to her twin brother, sure that is who the girl was talking about.

“Tora!”  Heidi exclaimed blushing deeply as his sister spotted them before hiding behind Cody.  “Hurry Cody!  Walk to the lunch room!”

“I don’t understand Heidi.”  Tora said walking beside them and scratching her head confused.  “If you like him tell him.”

“Along with every other girl in school.”  Heidi hissed.  “Don’t tell me you don’t like him.”

“Now I didn’t say that!”  Tora giggled then shrugged.  “Should I go tell him we both like him?”  she then began to walk in Alex’s direction.  

“Stop that!  It’s not funny!”  Heidi grabbed Tora’s arm and dragged her into the lunch room to their table just as the power went out.

“Sweet!  We will have to go home!”  Tora exclaimed smiling up at the lights.

“Keep your fingers crossed they will announce it over the intercom.”  Heidi grinned, neither girl realizing that the intercom wouldn’t work if the power was out, they stared at the speaker.


*Nichole…*

“How did you do on the test?”  Nikki asked her brother quietly as they gathered their books up and headed out of their Math class.  Next it was lunch, Nikki was glad they had math just before the relaxing time, it always helped Alex unwind.  

She waited his answer knowing it would come eventually but a couple of his friends caught his attention first.  So Nikki just quietly followed him toward the cafeteria.  It was then she heard the Asian girl talking and knew immediately it was about Alex.  It almost always was.  She had seen the trio before and really wished she could be as outgoing and happy as those two girls.  Nikki decided then to give them a smile, maybe she would try and get to know them even if they weren’t part of their normal group.

Frowning she saw the girl jump away and hide.  At first she thought it was because of herself then realized it was because she heard.  Nikki chuckled to herself and let it go so the girl didn’t suffer from anymore embarrassment.  ‘I guess he has more fan girls…’ she thought to herself as the entered the lunch room just as the power went out.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 29, 2010)

*Alex*

It had been alright, math was his least favorite subject. Actually he didn't want anything to do with it, but that wasn't going to happen, so once his sister took the time to teach him, even if it went on for 4 or even 5 hours straight, he got it right enough in the tests. It wasn't that Alex was stupid or anything, it was more that his dislike for math made him not pay attention in class so as a result he was weak at it. Anyway as the bell rang, and the test was over Alex was actually pretty happy with the result.

"Yeah I did great. Thanks for the help sis!!!"

He said all excited as he didn't really do tests for A's, well mat tests for A's. Giving his sister a big hug as a thank you, the two went to lunch, as slowly a group of students formed around them, and Alex stayed close to Nikki, but started talking to one of his team mates about practice and if conditioning was close to being over. Not that he disliked it or anything, it was just that it was so brutal that Alex loved it. Mostly because his abs benefited from it, and he felt awesome and tired for a full day after training. He knew that there were maybe a few girls in school that liked him, and whenever Nikki teased him about it, he just shrugged it of as joking, unaware of the conversation that the two girls were having not 10 feet away. Well he was perhaps a bit ignorant, but his twin sister was not. Actually he relied a lot on her for advice in the matters of relationships and love, she just knew what was best.

"What the... Nikki? You ok?"

Turning around and checking on his sister at that moment, Alex was already half way in his seat, but wasn't really sure if he should stand up again or not. Showing his sister to come and take a seat next to him, he secretly hoped that it was something over which they would get to go home. After all today dad was at work, and so was mom, so they would get to order pizza, and enjoy the place on their own. Some quality TV, maybe play some Xbox, Nikki was getting actually pretty good at Tekken 6, she won a fight against Alex here and there, which was a feat, considering that the younger twin played the game, since he was a little kid. Ow yes sweet plans, but would they come true?

"You think we should leave? Maybe wait a little?"

Alex did care a bit about high school, and he knew that Nikki probably did too, so he suggested to wait at least a couple of minutes before hoping in the Ford and driving of.

"We should get pizza on the way home, hey you wanna come to practice tonight?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 29, 2010)

*Zeke/Mikael…*

"Hey!  How the hell did you get past?!"  One of the cops yelled rushing toward the pair and their dogs.

"Oh...sorry.  Do you need any help?  What happened here?"

"Don't worry about it!"  The officer snapped his face turning red and pointed in the direction they had come.  
“This is a crime scene.  Get the hell out of here!”

“Okay…Okay…”  Zeke turned holding up his hands and grabbing Mikael before he could say anything.  “Come on guys…”  He said walking backward slowly as not to anger the officer further.  

Though he just stopped and looked at them in disgust, thinking about the new ass the sheriff would have given him had he been here to witness this.  Once they were well on there way he turned and headed back to clean up the mess.

“What the hell is this?”  Mikael asked again, once they got quite a distance away from the accident, his hand running down the smooth invisible surface.

“No idea…”  Zeke pondered as he squatted and looked at where it met the ground.  “How big do you think it is?”  

“No idea…”  Mikael repeated the only phrase that seemed to fit the situation.  “Though we should figure it out.”

“We?  What do you have a little mouse in your pocket?”  Zeke raised an eyebrow as he dug into the dirt a little, to see if there was a way under, but it only continued down.

“We are scientists you know. “

“I study plants and you study rocks and shit.  Not invisible barriers that come out of the sky.”

“I don’t think there is a field such as that.  Could be fun though.”  Mikael shrugged stepping back with his arms crossed, scowling.

“Do I have a choice?”

“Nope.”  the pair grinned at each other and headed back toward town.


*Nikki…*

“Huh?  Oh yeah…sure…”  Nikki said taking a chair next to Alex.  “That sounds good.  I think tonight is both mom and dad’s late nights so it sounds good.”  she looked toward the lights and shivered slightly.  Nikki felt something off, something wrong but after a moment of contemplation she just shrugged it off and smiled at her brother as she came more into the conversation.  “Yeah I will come to practice.  I think we have the night off so it would be fun just to sit and watch.” she set her books on the table and leaned back waiting for a teacher to come into the cafeteria and let them know what was going on or if they were going to continue with classes or get to go home for the day.  So she just sat back and listened to the chat about the big game coming.

*
Heather…*

“Well fuck it all.”  Heather growled looking up at the now darkened lights.  “Don’t suppose you can still do transactions?”  Heather hoped a little then shrugged.  “Never mind.  I needed a statement printed out anyway.  I will come back tomorrow.”  she waved at the teller that hadn’t even been able to utter a word in the entire conversation that Heather just had with her.  

Turning around she went back outside with her dog and began to walk up the street.  “Well Pooffy it’s our day off.  What should we do?  The power is out so we can’t go shopping.  Shall we just go to the park and wander a bit?  Maybe there is someone there worth our interest.  Probably not but you never.”  Heather laughed as they made their way toward the town commons.


*Kiya…*

“Keira!  Kiya!”  The older nurse called as she waddled up.  “Why don’t the pair of you head down to the ER.  You know when the power goes out people get stupid and they could probably use more hands down there.”  She smiled sweetly and looked around.  “And, with the power out most of these non-essential surgeries will be postponed.”

“Alright Betty.  Sounds good.”  Kiya said with a smile while Kiera just nodded and followed the blonde out of the wing.  

“Well look at the bright side.  At least it won’t be so boring and we don’t have to worry about Mr. Smith for the moment.”  Kiera laughed good-naturedly as they went to the stairs.

“Mr. Smith isn’t that bad but you are right.  I do miss working the ER sometimes.  Then again there are moments where I am glad to have been transferred.”  the proceeded down the hall and into the Emergency Room.

“Head Nurse Betty sent us down to help if you need extra hands.”  Kiera said leaning on the nurses station.

“Great!”  a middle aged woman said her shoulders sagging in relief.  “We had two nurses call in sick this morning so we will need the extra hands regardless of the power outage or not.”  she handed them a couple of charts and sent them on their way.


*David…*

The man lay on his bed tossing a baseball up and catching it.  ‘No reason to get up yet…’ he thought to himself remembering that he didn’t start his shift until two in the afternoon.  So he just laid their in his shorts tossing the baseball high into the air and catching it on it’s decent.  “Can’t even watch the T.V.” he grumbled having woke up just after the power went out.  

“Gah!”  David tossed the ball lazily across the room and sat up.  He grabbed his stuff and headed to the shower.  It wasn’t long before he exited the bathroom, with out power the hot water tank ran out fast so he wasn’t about to dally in there.  Having put on his uniform he decided to head in anyway.  “I’m sure there is some papers that need filing or something.”  David glared at nothing in particular as he grabbed his stuff and headed out the door.

Once outside he took a deep breath and seemed to visibly relax.  He bounded down the stairs and jumped on his bike.  The low rumble of his machine always made him grin and this was no exception.  He kicked off and decided to just go for a drive before ending up at the station.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 30, 2010)

"Ah... Ahhh!"

You would think that on a good day like this a child would be playing outside, hanging around with his friends, having a good time.

"Oh... yeah..."

Well, he was "playing" but not in that childish way. It was an adult form of play, something that a kid his age shouldn't be delving in.

"Uhh... God..."

But he had a job and wouldn't be able to go home without the cash. Of course, you can tell from the sounds being made the kind of job he has. If you can't, well... here's an extra clue:

"Oh! Deeper! Deeper!"

Still can't tell? How about this?

"Harder... Oh God! You're a perfect fit!"

Well, that's all the clues I can give you. If you're still curious, find a skimpy- dressed lady on a street corner and she'll tell you. Just make sure you have some money when you find her. Anyways, our main character, Sweet Tea, is done with his little job and got nicely paid for it. Heading back to the Whorehouse, however, is his most hated moment of his day. Why? Just watch.

"Hey everyone! I'm home!"

"Sweet Tea!" Lolipop... oh Lolipop. The second oldest member of Sweet's father's harem. 18 years old, in college, and a disappointment to her family. Kind of saddening considering how she is, then again it could be her sunlight- blonde hair and hot teenaged features. "You promised you hang out with me today!"

"I know, I had a job, so..."

"Its okay, I have a game for us to play"

Trust me kid, you do not want to play this game.

"Okay, I'll play."

Idiot.

"Its called 'Josie and the Pussycats'."

Josie and the-? She's kidding!

"What are the rules?"

"Oh I'll show you."

Okay... So they walk up to the next floor, its sort of like an apartment buidling, about several stories high. Lolipop's room is on the second floor, room 210. If I can remember, they built the rooms so that the walls and floors are sound- proof. Yeah, the kid's screwed.

"Alright, Sweet, answer this question: how many blondes are in this buidling?"

"Twenty- two."

"Wrong, I'm the only blonde in the buidling right now. Now, take those pants off."

"Loli, I'm not in the mood. And what does any of this have to do with Josie and the Pussycats?"

That's what I'm trying to figure. Wait... Oh God, 'chick's a ho!

"Oh you'll see, now take off the pants, or I'll get abusive."

This boy better not get scared.

"Okay..."

What a wimp... He takes off his pants and WOAH! Yeah, I'm done. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 31, 2010)

"Oi, Fuck!" The hang-out was a terrible mess. Like always. Paint was flaking off the walls, the ground was littered with trash (mostly cigarette butts, empty bottles and all kinds of drug related crap) and the twenty-odd people inside were all either drunk, stoned, or trying very hard to look that way. And in the middle of that mess, on a garbage bag, sharing the place with two girls who obviously couldn't even remember who they were at that moment, sat the king of the hang-out, staring contently at the wall with a long-dead blunt between his fingers.

"Nugs! Fucking son of your mother's dog, get the fuck up" Sick Bastard stamped up to the king, placing his bald head a few inch before his. Fuck Nugget's eyes slowly adjusted to see what the hell was in the way of his favorite wall. The maniacal visage of Sick Bastard filled his vision. Fuck slowly regarded it for a second, then suddenly his eyes turned wide and he smashed his head backwards. The spikes on his head happily jiggled with the movement. Fuck's head slammed into the ground. One of the girl's lying almost on top of him opened her eyes for a second and looked around, then closed them again.

"Whot the fack do ye want o' meh Sick?" Fuck's attitude had returned with both his fake Cockney accent and the recognition of Sick Bastard. "Why ar ye wakin' meh up fer?" His own maniacal expression was quickly returning, and the realization that he should be pissed as a spartan warrior who was forced to fight with a bow too. "Now stop your yapping, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). All the fucking police are going to the 117. Every single fucking one of them" Sick grabbed one of the spikes on Fuck's head. "You know what that means, bro?" Fuck was still too stoned to comprehend anything.

"Free fucking playtime, asshat!" He yanked Fuck up. "Let's go get some fuel, mate" Fuck finally got what was happening. "To the fucking gas station, people!" A cheer went up around him, mostly because he had raised his voice. Even drunk or stoned people knew that that was either a good thing, or the start of a fight. They would cheer for both.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 11, 2010)

It was bitter sweet victory. At least it was that if one asked Alex as he sat in the passenger seat of his SUV. Despite the fact that the school was out, and they were all released for the day, the pizza place had also closed because of the loss of power. They would deliver two or three later on in the day, but he was hungry now damn it. Looking to his left he saw his twin sister making a left, as the sound system went on to play "Love the way you lie" by Eminem and Rihanna.

"Hey Nikki, can we move the learning to tomorrow, since the place is empty we can listen to some music and relax? After all, school will be a mess tomorrow."

He made the suggestion knowing that his big sister wouldn't mind, as they always seemed to learn when the apartment had their parents in it. And if one asked their dad about it, education was everything. Alex actually agreed with it, to some extent, but then again he was 18 and had no intention of spending EVERY day cramped up in a room with a desk. There had to be some time for fun and games too. But he didn't go spouting his wisdom around as he didn't want to disturb Nikki while she was driving.


----------

